
Chuck Thacker has died - andyjohnson0
https://twitter.com/erichorvitz/status/874510748256395265
======
andyjohnson0
Charles P. (Chuck) Thacker (born February 26, 1943- died June 12, 2017) was a
American pioneer computer designer. He worked on the Xerox Alto, which is the
first computer that used a mouse-driven Graphical User Interface.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_P._Thacker](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_P._Thacker)

